# Your Aesthetics



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## deviants (Dec 16, 2016)

* *


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

industrial/rustic














































^^^this actually just looks like something you'd see in an old cabin. I'd live there though.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

minimalist comtemporary

































It would be cool if those panels were lit with a soft light from behind at night. of various shades of red/magenta/purple/blue


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd like to have something like this printed on a giant canvas and hang it in my home. is it a little cliche? maybe. i still like it. i think it would look nice on a white wall in an otherwise sparsely decorated room.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

Sun Bear said:


> industrial/rustic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would never want to leave the next to last place...damn!


----------

